# MTB Arena Sasbachwalden



## cervo (29. Juni 2013)

Aus gegebenem Anlass, nun ein neuer Thread rund um die entstehende MTB Arena Sasbachwalden....
Gruß
cervo


----------



## schokoei72 (29. Juni 2013)

YES!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ribiker (29. Juni 2013)

Genau so paßt das besser...und jetzt trommeln und trommeln...


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (29. Juni 2013)

OK


----------



## bombardino5 (29. Juni 2013)

******** zu langsam. Nicht erster ;-)

Bin aber trotzdem dabei


----------



## schokoei72 (29. Juni 2013)

bombardino5 schrieb:


> ******** zu langsam. Nicht erster ;-)
> 
> Bin aber trotzdem dabei


 Ätsch


----------



## Ribiker (29. Juni 2013)

https://m.facebook.com/marcel.burkl...67358199322:mf_story_key.-3782435789151822839

so und auch hier ein bisschen Werbung !


----------



## schokoei72 (30. Juni 2013)

so besser


----------



## Saintsrest (1. Juli 2013)

Wie sicher ist den das ganze?

Muss ich im Winter den Freerider schon bestellen? 

Wäre super wenn es klappt!!


----------



## Eike. (1. Juli 2013)

schokoei72 schrieb:


> So ihr Handlampen,
> Da Reissen sich ein paar Leute den Arsch auf, auf das Wir Spass haben, und was kommt als Antwort??????
> NIX !!!!
> Ich würd mich Schämen, da bekommen wir mal vielleicht die Chance auf ein Monster, und was kommt???????



Was soll das denn bitte?


----------



## Mr.Snuffer (1. Juli 2013)

also bis jetzt wurden noch keine Ansprechperson Publik gemacht ?
Geht das ganze still und heimlich von der Gemeinde und Bauherren aus oder gibt es konkrete Beschlüsse zum Nachlesen für die Allgemeinheit?

Wie sollen wir uns dafür begeistern bzw. starkmachen, wenn noch keine offiziellen Infos, Termine für jedermann entstanden sind.
 (falls doch bitte um Link / Nachweiß )

Ich würde gerne den Streckenabschnitt vor Ort besichtigen evtl. mit dem zuständigen Projektleiter weiteres bereden falls möglich, erst dann kann man den Thread hier richtig pushen .. solange mal locker bleiben  und Wetter genießen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cervo (1. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht sind noch einige Worte der Klärung notwendig, obwohl ich dies eigentlich in den vergangenen Postings versucht habe...
Es ist Ziel der Gemeinde Sasbachwalden neue touristische Konzepte zu entwickeln. Auf dieser Basis hat sich der Bereich MTB als besonderes zukuntsfähiger Bereich ergeben.
Daher arbeitet seit einigen Wochen eine Gruppe (MTBler, Gastronomen, Kurverwaltung) an einer Konzeption...
Ergebnis: finanzielle Mittel werden zur Verfügung gestellt, ein interessantes Gelände wird zur Verfügung gestellt, Baubeginn noch 2013
Es dürfte aber hoffentlich auf der Hand liegen, dass gerade in einem Internet Forum nicht alle Details brühwarm veröffentlicht werden können. Gerade bei der letzten Genehmigungsphase geht viel über Befindlichkeiten und Dinge wie z.B. wer wurde wann und wie gefragt.
Um in allen Bereichen besser argumentieren zu können und der ganzen Nummer eine bessere Struktur zu geben, wollen wir einen Verein gründen.
Wer an dieser Stelle echtes Interesse an der Realisierung einer Downhill- und Flowtrailstrecke unterhalb der Hornisgrinde hat, ist herzlich zur Gründungsversammlung eingeladen.
Donnerstag, 11.07. 19.00 Uhr in der http://www.teufelskuech.de/
Hier wird auch genauer über das Projekt und die genaue Streckenführung informiert.
Es wäre gut, wenn ihr euch mit eurem richtigen Namen kurz bei mir anmelden könntet. (->pn) So können wir grob abschätzen wie viel Platz wir in der Kneipe brauchen.
Es liegt aber hoffentlich auf der Hand, dass ohne riesige Eigenleistung der örtlichen Biker das Projekt keinen Erfolg haben wird. Wir sind aber am vergangenen Freitag mit sehr brauchbaren Bikern, die auch Whistler nicht nur aus dem Video kennen, die Strecke abgefahren. Deren Einschätzung war, dass es sich bei den Gegebenheiten um eine perfekte Ausgangsbasis handelt. Aber schaut's euch an, es wird sich lohnen....


----------



## cervo (9. Juli 2013)

Hey,

bis jetzt haben sich von Seiten des Forums schon 12 Personen angemeldet. Ich denke es werden wohl 30-40 Personen bei der Vereinsgründung anwesend sein. Die Sache wird also sicher anlaufen.

Bis Donnerstag 
cervo


----------



## schokoei72 (9. Juli 2013)




----------



## BergAbBremser82 (10. Juli 2013)

Klingt spitze.
Hoff mir reichts morgen...


----------



## Schafschützer (11. Juli 2013)

Da wünsche ich euch viel Glück mit der Vereinsgründung und uns Radfahrern in der Region einen neuen Spielplatz.


----------



## amerryl (11. Juli 2013)

hätt ich mal eine kurze Antwort auf die PN bekommen,
hätte es auch  bei mir geklappt. 
Jetzt bin ich leider schon anderweitig verplant.

Es wäre super, wenn ihr uns hier auf dem Laufenden haltet.
Sicher findet sich noch der Eine oder Andere der bereit ist 
zu helfen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cervo (11. Juli 2013)

Ich hoffe, dass es einleuchtet, dass ich momentan nicht jede PN persönlich beantworten kann. Wir haben gerade ein bischen was zu tun...
Gruß


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (12. Juli 2013)

War gestern ein Abend der große Hoffnungen geweckt hat. Lasst es und angehen !!!
*
Gemeinsame Ausfahrt bzw, Streckenbesichtigung mit dem Bike am Donnerstag den 18.07.2013 um 18:00 Uhr.*

Vielleicht könnten wir uns irgendwo unten treffen und gemeinsam hoch pedalieren. Weil um 18 Uhr oben schaff ich auf keinen Fall. Ich gehöre zu meinem großen Bedauern zur arbeitenden Bevölkerung  Wird also so schon knapp.

cu
martin


----------



## bombardino5 (12. Juli 2013)

Da kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen. 

Hört sich alles richtig gut an.

Donnerstag klappt bei mir leider nicht. Sind ab morgen ne Woche in Livigno.

Dann aber gerne.

Gruß

Chris


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (12. Juli 2013)

bombardino5 schrieb:


> sind ab morgen ne woche in livigno.



neidisch !!!


----------



## schokoei72 (12. Juli 2013)

Brauchst nicht.......


----------



## Ribiker (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
konnte leider gestern abend nicht dabei sein...bin jetzt natürlich um so mehr gespannt wie es gestern war ??? Und vor allem wie es weitergeht ?
Gruß
Marcel


----------



## schokoei72 (12. Juli 2013)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> neidisch !!!


 Das wird ein Spass!!!


----------



## cervo (13. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
habe auch mal wieder ein bischen Zeit für den PC.
Erstmal vielen Dank, dass wir eine Gründungsversammlung mit einer solch großen Anzahl von Teilnehmern hatten. Ich denke mal der Start war sicher vielversprechend. Was das Treffen am Donnerstag angeht, so könnte ich auch eine gewisse Anzahl Bikes in meinen Transporter (zur Not auch mit Anhänger) werfen. Nobelcarbon aber nur mit Luftpolsterfolie oder Haftungsverzicht ... 
Ob wir bis zur nächsten Woche den Verteiler mit Satzung usw. hinbekommen, kann ich noch nicht sicher sagen, da morgen mal wieder Rennsonntag ist und wir erst die Gerichts- und Notarnummer angehen wollen.
Ansonsten werden die Infos eben hier veröffentlicht. Von den 18.00 Uhr als Treffpunkt sollten wir aber nur abrücken, wenn der Email Verteiler komplett ist, da ein Teil der Teilnehmer hier noch nicht aktiv ist.
gruß
cervo


----------



## Ribiker (13. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
das hört sich ja mal super an...wo wäre am Donnerstag Treffpunkt oben um 18:00 Uhr ? Und wo und wann unten zum gemeinsamen hochfahren ? Werde es mal wieder versuchen dabei zu sein, kann es nur jetzt noch nicht versprechen...
Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Ribiker (13. Juli 2013)

cervo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe auch mal wieder ein bischen Zeit für den PC.
> Erstmal vielen Dank, dass wir eine Gründungsversammlung mit einer solch großen Anzahl von Teilnehmern hatten. Ich denke mal der Start war sicher vielversprechend. Was das Treffen am Donnerstag angeht, so könnte ich auch eine gewisse Anzahl Bikes in meinen Transporter (zur Not auch mit Anhänger) werfen. Nobelcarbon aber nur mit Luftpolsterfolie oder Haftungsverzicht ...
> Ob wir bis zur nächsten Woche den Verteiler mit Satzung usw. hinbekommen, kann ich noch nicht sicher sagen, da morgen mal wieder Rennsonntag ist und wir erst die Gerichts- und Notarnummer angehen wollen.
> ...


 Bei welchem Rennen seit ihr morgen ? Lara fährt morgen Kids Cup in Ehrenstetten...und sie mag es nicht mehr wenn unter Verein "none" steht...grins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cervo (14. Juli 2013)

Nichts Großes, wir fahren mit unserer Reisegruppe in Haslach mit...

Beim Kidscup dürfen wir doch laut Aussage der seltsamen Funktionäre aus Kirchzarten nicht starten...

Ich denke mal, dass wir in der nächsten Saison schon ein schlagkräftiges Jugendteam des Bikesport Sasbachwalden e.V. stellen können....

Gruß


----------



## Ribiker (14. Juli 2013)

Ja Haslach...für mich ne schwere Entscheidung...für meine Kleine nicht...ganz klar sie will Kids Cup fahren...
Wie schon gesagt die Aussage der Kirchzartener ist quatsch...
und nun freuen wir uns bald für den Bikesport Sasbachwalden e.V. an den Start gehen zu können !!! und das mit dem Jugendteam ist natürlich ne tolle Sache !
Viel spaß in Haslach !


----------



## cervo (17. Juli 2013)

Noch mal als Hinweis:
Morgen Donnerstag um 18.00 Uhr am Parkplatz Brandrüttel (an der L86).
Wer kommt?

Gruß
cervo


----------



## BergAbBremser82 (17. Juli 2013)

Mir reicht es morge leider doch nit, sorry


----------



## cervo (18. Juli 2013)

Hat noch jemand Transportbedarf?


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (18. Juli 2013)

ja !!!


----------



## cervo (18. Juli 2013)

Hi,

auf Wunsch der Treffpunkt:
https://maps.google.de/maps?q=brandr%C3%BCttel&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&ie=UTF-8&ei=6-3nUbHhAoakO9zdgbgK&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAg

Am Straßenanfang (direkt an der L86) ist der Parkplatz.
Was die Mitnahme im Transporter angeht, so hoffe ich ,dass ich es zetlich noch schaffen werde meinen Anhänger zu holen. Ansonsten passen ca. 6 Bikes rein. 2 sind schon drin, 2 von ribiker, 1 von monsterqtreiber und daher ein freier Platz. Abfahrt: ca. 17.45 Uhr Kurhaus Sasbachwalden Ortsausgang beim Schwimmbadparkplatz. 
Sitzplätze habe ich leider nur drei...

Gruß


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (18. Juli 2013)

OK, ich bin da


----------



## anjin-san (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

wieviele Teilnehmer waren den gestern mit dabei und gibt es neue Informationen?

gruß anjin-san


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo Allerseits,

nach Absprache mit dem Vorstand habe ich als vorübergehende Lösung eine Intressengemeinschaft gegründet.

Bikesport Sasbachwalden e.V.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=1020

Die Mitglieder müssen von mir als Moderator freigeschaltet werden.

cu


----------



## amerryl (19. Juli 2013)

bedeutet das, ihr wollt weitere Info`s (Termine) ausschließlich Vereinsmitgliedern zu kommen
lassen, oder können in der IG auch Nichtmitglieder freigeschaltet werden?


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (19. Juli 2013)

Oh je, jetzt kommen schon die schwierigen Details - keine Ahnung - ich denke jeder kann Mitglied werden (auch im Verein  )


----------



## amerryl (19. Juli 2013)

besser wäre es, denke ich, ihr haltet uns hier oder in der IG auf dem aktuellen
Stand.
Es werden dann vielleicht doch noch ein paar Mitglieder mehr.
Vielleicht könntet ihr auch mal die Konditionen für eine Mitgliedschaft
veröffentlichen, sofern schon beschlossen.

Ok, ich sehe es gerade, ist schon geändert ;-)


----------



## cervo (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
wir haben gestern beschlossen, dass wir neben diesem thread einen geschlossenen Bereich einrichten wollen. Dies liegt daran, dass wir Absprachen zu möglichen Streckenführungen, Infos zu Trails usw. nicht öffentlich diskutieren wollen. Weshalb dürfte jedem nachvollziehbar sein...
Wenn die Streckenführung steht, dann wird diese sowieso veröffentlicht und jedem zugänglich gemacht.
Die Möglichkeit Mitglied im Bikesport Sasbachwalden zu werden, steht ebenfalls jedem offen und wir laden auch alle hierzu ein. Leider geht dies erst, wenn wir als e.V. anerkannt sind. Dann werden in einer ersten Mitgliederversammlung die Beiträge besprochen und jeder der will darf dann unterschreiben. Wir werden euch über alle Umtriebe hier auf dem Laufenden halten, denn letztendlich brauchen wir für dieses Vorhaben euch als zukünftige Nutzer der Strecken, sowohl beim Bau als auch für konstruktives Feedback.... 
Gruß
cervo


----------



## cervo (1. November 2013)

Neu Infos zum Projekt:

Mitgliederversammlung Bikesport Sasbachwalden am Dienstag, den 5.11.2013 im Weinkeller des Hotels Engel in Sasbachwalden

Interessenten sind immer herzlich eingeladen.

Viele Grüße und bis Dienstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R1ck3s (10. Februar 2014)

Hallo, ich würde das Projekt gerne unterstützen! Gibt es irgendwo noch mehr Informationen außer zwei Threads auf IBC und dem hier:
http://www.mtb-schule-ortenau.de
...?


----------



## cervo (22. Oktober 2014)

Aktuelle Infos, Termine, usw.

www.bikesport-sasbachwalden.de

oder unter unserer facebook Gruppe


----------

